# Pelican case knock-off's at Sam's



## nowgrn4 (Nov 4, 2016)

Unbelievable deal for $19.98. Pull and pluck mid foam for shaping your goodies.




[/url]_MG_1368 by L J, on Flickr[/img]

I bought 2 and wife sent me back for 2 more for Christmas gifts. They are very heavy duty.


----------



## Jim (Nov 4, 2016)

Thats a good deal!


----------

